# New Tomy chassis ''official'' thread and wish list



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So Racemasters are doing a new chassis ''lower, lighter, narrower'' Discuss.

What else do you wish for it to have?


Deane


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

a location for screw-post mounts!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Able to accomidate newer F1 and Indy bodies. Not all "square-ish and boxy" as has been the traditional chassis. I would love to see a LifeLike "M" style chassis with low side magnets, but multiple front axle location with traditional holes where the axle slides through. 

So we can get a car to look like this. and it runs well too.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think you may get your wish Gary.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> I think you may get your wish Gary.


Deane, That would be so cool! :thumbsup: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo:


----------



## tycobel (Dec 23, 2003)

Yep, I agree with Gary, multiple holes for the front wheel axle for a looooooong chassis.
That would accomodate better looking and more realistic bodies.

And why note a front wheel traction chassis ??? Was that ever made in slotcar ?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

4 wheel drive chassis have been built,but never heard of a front wheel drive chassis,but i imagine somebody somewhere tried to build one at one point in time.
I think SlottV built a 4 wheel drive chassis awhile ago,maybe he'll post his old pic's and results


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Not so sure about the multiple axle hole happening, as I would imagine RaceMasters will design to suit their own body plans. I'm not a spokesperson for them though, sorry it I gave that impression.

Pop over to SCI and give Wahoo your thoughts, I do know he listens to the hobby guys much more than the other manufacturers do....


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> So Racemasters are doing a new chassis ''lower, lighter, narrower'' Discuss.
> 
> What else do you wish for it to have?
> 
> ...


Snap-in axles
A driveable gear ratio
Slip-on hubs, not the dumb SG+ hollow tire thing
chassis plastic like the new SG+
maybe a bar magnet to let the car slide around
. . .


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*And then...*

A chassis with out traction magnets and weights instead...
That runs on 12v...

:lol: 

Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Snap-in axles
> A driveable gear ratio
> Slip-on hubs, not the dumb SG+ hollow tire thing
> chassis plastic like the new SG+
> ...


+1 on the sli[ on hubs.And put silicones on them instead of those black pencil erasers with a hole in the center.

Deane,is there officially going to be a new chassis??Or are we just officially wishing???? 


Mike


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yep..steve has said several times that there will be a new chassis... :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Steve only posts on one forum (as Wahoo) but I am sure you can find it!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*chassis discussion*

I don't know if this is forbidden to post, but here is a thread over on SCI that talks about all the new Tomy/Racemaster ideas and coming items. Including the new chassis.
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=16765


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, that thread is a must read. I check on it often. I think it's great that Steve posts over there to keep us updated and answer questions. He seems like a good guy. Dave.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I think it's awesome that he takes the time to interact...it's extremely rare in fact...

If you consider Tomy,mattel and walthers to be "major HO manufacturers"....he is the only representative I've even seen...

It was nice to interact with Tom while he hung around....but a few load mouths blew that...

I've seen company reps in other industries participate with customers online only to see them become the focal point of negativity from one or two individuals to the point were the company rep just hangs it up and withdraws...

This ultimately blows what ever access the community would have had to influence future products...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

replace aw tuff one! screw on with inline motor


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I've seen company reps in other industries participate with customers online only to see them become the focal point of negativity from one or two individuals to the point were the company rep just hangs it up and withdraws...


That nearly happened already with Steve. Some of the SCI threads that were started under the premise of discussing current and future RaceMaster products ended up veering off into the weeds driven by a small number of small minded people with alternate agendas. 

I think Tom Lowe would still interact with us in a public forum if we'd all shown him the respect that he deserves. You have to consider the sheer magnitude of what Tom has done for the hobby. Dozens of new cars released in bulk quantities, six different chassis designs (assuming the SIII and specialty chassis make it), a whole new company, a new line of track, etc. When we asked for chassis improvements, we got 'em. When we asked for more chassis designs, we got 'em. When we started compiling "wish lists" for cars we'd like to see, he started knocking a large number of those off the list and made the cars. The production line from AutoWorld has continued to be very strong and deliver great products at a fair price. 

This hobby is very small. When we get someone like Tom or Steve, or Bob, Tony, and Gary, with the motivation and ability to deliver new products we should provide support and encouragement. Mostly though, we should respect them and their efforts even if some aspect of what they are doing isn't in our own best interest or doesn't quench our own selfish desires.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Axle mounted higher in the rear of the chassis so the car can be sitting down on rails without looking like it has Mini-Cooper wheels on it. I want tires that fill the wheel wells without the cassis being 1/4" off the rails.


----------

